# مواصفات المرأة المثالية في عين الرجل ..!!



## Samir poet (20 يناير 2013)

​ ​ * مواصفات المرأة المثالية في عين الرجل ..!! *

​ ​ 
 ​ 






 
 
 

​
 
 
 
 
 
 
 *مواصفات المرأة المثالية في عين الرجل .. ؟؟* 

 

 * عيون البلد نيوز - اخبارالمراه  -
الرجل  ينفر من صاحبة البطن البارزة التي تجعل اطلالتها الخارجية بعيدة كلياً عن  الرشاقة،فان ارتدت بنطلون الجينز فان بطنها ستتدلى فوق زر البنطلون،وهي لن  ترتدي بنطلون الجينز ذو القصة العالية جداً لتخفي بطنها ،كما انها اذا  ارتدت فستاناً ضيقاً فانه ستبرز بطنها ايضاً وهي لن تلجأ الى الفساتين  الواسعة التي ستجعلها تبدو كالحامل،لذلك ليس هناك من حل سوى التخلص من هذه  البطن البارزة بطريقتين:المشي والتمارين المخصصة للبطن.
الجسم النظيف والخالي من الشعر:
يهتم  الرجل كثيراً بالمرأة النظيفة،والتي تحافظ على نظافة جسمها واظافرها  وشعرها دائماً ،وكذلك على رائحتها الطيبة والنقطة الاهم بنظره هي الجسم  الخالي من الشعر،فالرجل يرفض تماماً رؤية شعر الابط عند المرأة،او رؤية  الشعر بأي مكان اخر في جسمها،فانه ينفر من مظهره،فبرأيه ان انوثة المرأة  تستمد من نعومتها وتميزها عن الرجل،وما الشعر في جسمها الا دليل على  اهمالها وابتعادها عن انوثتها.
الماكياج الناعم:
ان  مسألة ماكياج المرأة بنظر الرجل حساسة للغاية،فهو يرغب ان تكون شريكته  جميلة دون ان يدخل في تفاصيل مستحضراتها التجميلية ،لكنها ما ان يشعر ان  ماكياجها بارزاً جداً ويعطيها اطلالة اصطناعية حتى ينفر منها،فهو لا يتحمل  الماكياج القوي بل يلجأ الى الوجه المجمل بطريقة ناعمة وطبيعية.
الترتيب الدائم:
فلا  مجال لاهمال الشكل الخارجي للمرأة امام الرجل،وخصوصاُ في البيت حين تنغمس  المرأة في اعمالها المنزلية وتنشغل بالاولاد وبالطبخ وباي امر اخر يبعدها  عن المرآة،فكما تعمل المرأة على شراء وتنسيق ثيابها لمختلف المناسبات عليها  ان تحافظ على ثيابها العمليو والمريحة والجذابة لاطلالتها في البيت.
القوام الصحي والنشيط:
ان المرأة الرشيقة باطلالتها بغض النظر عن طولها،تلفت النظر باطلالتها اكثر من المرأة المتعبة او المنحنية
الظهر  التي يبدو عليها علامات التعب والانهماك والارهاق،فالحيوية بطبعها وكذلك  باطلالتها هي الاقرب الى الرجل.اما بالنسبة للوزن فبعض الرجال يفضلون  المرأة النحيفة انما البعض الاخر يفضلون المرأة الممتلئة نسبياَ لكن ليس  السمينة بالطبع !
الكعب العالي:
نعم  فالمرأة التي تنتعل الكعب العالي تلفت النظر باطلالتها اكثر من تلك التي  تنتعل الكعب المسطح. فالكعب العالي يجعل سيقان المرأة تبدو طويلة وقامتها  ممشوقة وظهرها جالساً ومشيتها انثوية.
الشعر الطويل:
ان  صاحبة الشعر الطويل تلفت النظر اكثر من صاحبة الشعر القصير ،وخاصة صاحبة  الشعر الصحي والحيوي واللامع،فالشعر الصحي دليل على الجسم المعافى،وهو يعطي  المرأة اطلالة اكثر رومانسية ،بيما صاحبة الشعر المتوسط او الكثير فينظر  اليها على انها اكثر عصرية وعملية.*​​


----------



## Star Online (21 يناير 2013)

ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻷﻓﻼﻡ ﻭﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻴﻢ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻩ ﺻﺎﺭﺕ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻧﻈﺮﺓ ﻣﺸﻮﻫﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ، ﻧﻈﺮﺓ ﺣﺎﻟﻤﺔ ﺧﻴﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻨﻔﺼﻠﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ .
ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﺸﺎﻋﺮ ﻭﺃﺣﻼﻡ ﻭﺗﻮﻫﺎﻥ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ . ﺳﺄﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻧﺔ ﻭﺳﺄﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺣﺒﻬﺎ ﺑﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻋﻦ
ﺷﻜﻠﻬﺎ، ﺑﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻋﻦ ﻭﺯﻧﻬﺎ، ﻷﻧﻲ ﻻ ﺃﺗﺰﻭﺝ ﺷﻜﻞ ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﺃﺗﺰﻭﺝ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻧﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﺎ، ﺃﺗﺰﻭﺝ ﻛﻴﺎﻥ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺜﻠﻲ
ﻣﺜﻠﻬﺎ ﻭﻣﻌًﺎ ﻧﺴﻴﺮ، ﻻ ﻧﻨﻈﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻴﻮﻥ ﺑﻌﺾ ﻭﻧﺒﺘﺴﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻼﻫﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻤﻴﻦ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻜﻲ ﻣﺎ ﻧﻨﻈﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺗﺠﺎﻩ
ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺃﻧﻄﻮﺍﻥ ﺩﻯ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺇﻛﺰﻭﺑﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﻪ " ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮ ." ﻟﻮ ﺍﺧﺘﺮﺕ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻧﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺳﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻞ ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﻏﺒﻲ
ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻞ ﻻ ﻳﺪﻭﻡ ﻭﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻫﻲ ﺑﻤﻼﻣﺢ ﻧﺠﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺑﻀﻊ ﺃﻋﻮﺍﻡ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺇﻧﺠﺎﺏ ﺍﻷﻃﻔﺎﻝ
ﻓﻬﻲ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻧﺔ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ .. ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﻔﻌﻞ ﻋﻨﺪﻫﺎ؟ ﻳﺠﺮﻱ ﻟﻌﺎﺑﻚ ﻭﻳﺴﻴﻞ ﻛﺎﻟﻜﻠﺐ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻧﺔ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ؟! ﻻ ﻳﺎ ﻋﺰﻳﺰﻱ؛ ﺍﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﺎ
ﻫﻮ ﺟﻮﻫﺮﻱ، ﻣﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻲ، ﻻ ﻣﺎ ﻫﻮ ﻋﺎﺭﺽ ﻭﻣﺘﻘﻠﺐ . ﺍﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻧﺔ ﻭﺑﻤﺤﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﺤﺒﻬﺎ
ﻛﻤﺎ ﻫﻲ، ﻭﻻ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻜﻠﻬﺎ ﺃﻭ ﻭﺯﻧﻬﺎ .. ﺇﻥ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻓﺴﻮﻑ ﺗﻨﺠﺢ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻚ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﻣﻨﻘﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﻴﺮ
ﻭﺗﺒﻠﻎ ﻋﻨﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺪ ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يناير 2013)

*إيه يا إبنى اللى إنت كاتبه دا

هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

هو فعلا المفروض الواحد يبص على الجوهر--
بس برضوا المرأه لازم لازم تهتم بنفسها --:smil16:
ميبقاش الراجل قاعد جنب واحد صاحبه:fun_lol: ..و تدايق لو عينه إتلفتت على واحده حلوه معديه--:471qu:
بس الحقيقه-- مهما عملت البدع فى نفسها الراجل بردوا هيبصصص:625mn: --
هما صنف وااااحد كلهم عااايز :bomb:


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يناير 2013)

* مستحيل يجتمع كل الصفات فى بنت وخصوصا فى الشرق الاوسط .
 لكن النقطة المهم  الراجل اللى يشوف الشكل ويهتم بالمنظر الخارجى دة  انسان سطحى  
اهم شى فى المراة الجوهر الصندوق الصغنون دة  اللى بيعمل دق دق دة عارفينة طبعا المنبة يعنى  
 هو دة المهم  لو الراجل اكتشف القلب دة  صدقنى حتى لو كان مع  توفيق الدقن هيكون اسعد راجل على الارض لو قلبها جميلة وجوهرة بمعنى الكلمة . 
لكن لو كانت ملكة جمال الكون وقلبها اسود وشرير صدقنى هيتمنى يعيش مع ريا وسكينا ارحم منها
 نهاية القول المراة  الجيدة والصالحة وقلبها طيب ونقى تاج على راس الراجل . اما المراة الشرير  وقلبها شرير وحتى لو كانت ملكة جمال الكون  هتكون كالسوس فى عظم الراجل *​

*تحيات
 عدو المراة​*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (21 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو فعلا المفروض الواحد يبص على الجوهر--
> بس برضوا المرأه لازم لازم تهتم بنفسها --:smil16:
> ميبقاش الراجل قاعد جنب واحد صاحبه:fun_lol: ..و تدايق لو عينه إتلفتت على واحده حلوه معديه--:471qu:
> بس الحقيقه-- مهما عملت البدع فى نفسها الراجل بردوا هيبصصص:625mn: --
> هما صنف وااااحد كلهم عااايز :bomb:




هههههههههههههههههه فكرتيني بفيلم مافيا 
لما ابونا يجيب لاحمد رزق واحده مش حلوة خالص ويقوله المهم الروح اللي هتعيش معاها واحمد رزق يقوله روح ايه يا ابونا وانا هتجوز فيلم رعب هههههههههه
بس خلاص كفايه هزار بقي 
انا رأيي ان المفروض يكون فيه قبول 
يعني طبعا الاخلاق والتدين والحب مهمين جدا جدا بس برضو لازم اكون متقبله شكله ويكون مبيجرحش عيني ولا اقرف اني اعيش معاه 
ولازم الاختيار يكون دقيق جدااااااااااا لاني هعيش معاه طول عمري وهخلف منه اولاد 
وكمان المفروض ميكونش فيه مبالغه يعني متقوليش مش هتجوز الا لو كان غني جدااا او يكون شبه الممثل الفلاني 
وبالنسبالي مهم جدا الاقي حد حنين وبيحبني بجد
وبس ده كان رأيي الشخصي


----------



## Anas2 (21 يناير 2013)

عزيزي المرأة أكبر من مجرد ميك اب وجسم وقوام 
تلفت انتباهي المرأة القوية غير الخاضعة, الذكية, المثقفة... أكثر بكثير من الجميلة ذات الشعر الطويل والكعب العالي....


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يناير 2013)

هذه مواصفات المراة للرجل
اين مواصفات الرجل للمراة


----------



## Samir poet (17 فبراير 2013)

*حاضر يا استاذى حبيب يسوع
واشكر اخواتى على ردهم وتعلقكهم 
على الموضوع
*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

متفقة معاك في كل الكلام
ماشي اصل كل الرجالة تافين هههههههه
بس انا معترضة في النقطة دي بالتحديد


> *الماكياج الناعم:
> ان مسألة ماكياج المرأة بنظر الرجل حساسة للغاية،فهو يرغب ان تكون شريكته جميلة دون ان يدخل في تفاصيل مستحضراتها التجميلية ،لكنها ما ان يشعر ان ماكياجها بارزاً جداً ويعطيها اطلالة اصطناعية حتى ينفر منها،فهو لا يتحمل الماكياج القوي بل يلجأ الى الوجه المجمل بطريقة ناعمة وطبيعية.*


لان المكياج شئ مش لطيف اساسا و مفيش احلى من خلقة ربنا
بس انتوا تافهين بقى هنعملكوا ايه ههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *مستحيل يجتمع كل الصفات فى بنت وخصوصا فى الشرق الاوسط .*
> 
> *لكن النقطة المهم الراجل اللى يشوف الشكل ويهتم بالمنظر الخارجى دة انسان سطحى *
> *اهم شى فى المراة الجوهر الصندوق الصغنون دة اللى بيعمل دق دق دة عارفينة طبعا المنبة يعنى *
> ...


 مين دة اللي بيتكلم
يوليوس اللي بيتكلم
بجد مش مصدقة
ايه العقل و الحكمة اللي نزلوا عليك فجأة دول هههههههههه
ما تعقل اخوك سمير بقى و فهمه ان الجمال جمال الروح


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*يعنى تقصدى انى انا تافهة 
على العموم انا اسف لو موضوعى ضايقك
بسببى بس معلومة مش كل الرجالة شريرة
فية رجالة كويسة وانا اسف بجد لو حصل 
شى ضايقك منى ضايقك
*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *يعنى تقصدى انى انا تافهة *
> *على العموم انا اسف لو موضوعى ضايقك*
> *بسببى بس معلومة مش كل الرجالة شريرة*
> *فية رجالة كويسة وانا اسف بجد لو حصل *
> *شى ضايقك منى ضايقك*


قصدك تافه مش تافهة لانك ولد مش بنت هههههههه
لا عادي بجد انا هتضايق ليه دي وجهة نظر
و حتى الناس الشريرة دة طبعهم ما نقدرش نغيره
و لا الناس الطيبة نقدر نغير طبعهم
ما اتضايقتش حقيقي 
موضوع ظريف بجد 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> قصدك تافه مش تافهة لانك ولد مش بنت هههههههه
> لا عادي بجد انا هتضايق ليه دي وجهة نظر
> و حتى الناس الشريرة دة طبعهم ما نقدرش نغيره
> و لا الناس الطيبة نقدر نغير طبعهم
> ...


*انا اسف بجد
انا حساس انك اضيقتى منى فعلان
انا مقصدشى بالموضوع حاجة
انا كنت ناقلة كوبى بيست
انا اسف بجدلو فى نظرك انى انسان 
شرير *


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا اسف بجد*
> *انا حساس انك اضيقتى منى فعلان*
> *انا مقصدشى بالموضوع حاجة*
> *انا كنت ناقلة كوبى بيست*
> ...


ههههههههه صدقني لا ما اتضايقتش خالص
انا قولت حتى الناس الشريرة مش هنقدر نغير طبعهم عشان انت بتقولي مش كل الرجالة شريرة
رديت على كلامك بس
صدقني انا لو زعلانة هقولك اني زعلانة بمنتهى الصراحة
مفيش اعتذار بين الاخوات


----------



## چاكس (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> ​ ​ * مواصفات المرأة المثالية في عين الرجل ..!! *
> 
> ​ ​
> ​
> ...



*المرأة المثالية ... مفيش غير واحدة ... maria sharapova .. *


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *المرأة المثالية ... مفيش غير واحدة ... maria sharapova .. *


*شكرا على رايك نورت الموضوع*


----------

